# Jungle Pam



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I went to the old time drags at Englishtown today with Kevin McEvoy and ran into Jungle Pam .


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

You lucky dog:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I would gave come pal. Shoulda called me.


Hope it was a good time. Darn it!!!


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I've seen her running in her short shorts lining up Jungle Jim, quite a sight.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

She's still got that awesome Rack !  ....which I remember as a Teen back in the early 70's, when I'd see her at E-Town with JJ. Damn I'd love to watch her Stage JJ.
PS- I posted a whole slew of pix of her from back in the day, in a thread here last year, when they they first released the Legends FC's.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

A feast for the eyes:

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=233012&highlight=jungle+pam

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Good Times!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...I thought about Hooters today...zilla


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Tom also brought the Nomad to see if there might be any takers...
k-mac


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

..and here is a quick peak at what you missed @ Englishtown if you were not there...

k-mac


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

'65 Nova said:


> Tom also brought the Nomad to see if there might be any takers...
> k-mac


I'm saving up for that Nomad...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Me too RM... Me too!!


----------

